# Costumes for the Non-Costume wearer



## BunnyMack (Sep 19, 2009)

Boo!
I'm having a small Halloween party for my 5 yr old and all of her friends. Nothing too elaborate, just an excuse for the kids to wear their costumes an extra time and play some games and such while the grown ups chit chat.

The kids are going to be Dorothy and Scarecrow and I'm going to be Glinda the good witch. Hubby never dresses up for Halloween. Ever. 5 year old daughter has been begging him to dress up and I think that we might be able to get him to wear something as long as it's not too 'costume-y'. Any ideas?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Uh, yeah.

First of all, without sounding too condescending, tell him it's for his kids. There's not a decent person on the planet would mock a man for going all out for his children's sake.
Second, he wears a costume every day. He makes appearance choices every morning, and the rules go real lax at Halloween, so he can't be too "costumy".

(sorry, kind of a touchy subject with me - that's like being too cool to give presents at Christmas)

As for Oz characters, the least costumy is taken, the Scarecrow. Otherwise you have the Tin Man, the Lion, The Wizard, the Munchkins (to include the Mayor and the Lollipop Guild), the Watchman of Oz, the Coachman, The Apple Trees, The Winged Monkeys and the Castle Guards of the Wicked Witch.

Now, I'm here to tell ya, guys successfully pull off hags and witches all the time. That hag that sprang from the swamp in the movie "Legend"? A guy.

If you were to put him in this prosthetic - fx faces witch foam latex prosthetic mask

...paint him with green pax paint and do him up with the classic black hat and dress, the kids would tell that story with admiration and giggles to their grandkids.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Abiding by the rules of "not too costume-y" I would suggest getting some bat wings and monkey ears monkey ears and he can be a flying monkey. Super easy and funny with very little hassle.

Hmmm, not sure what went wrong with my links above ::::shrug::::

Honestly, just hold back something or promise him something and he'll do it without another word....men are easy.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

One caveat - use the angel wings on the market. The Winged monkeys had feathered wings, not leathern wings.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

My Husband doesn't do Halloween costumes, he wears one of these 

THIS IS MY HALLOWEEN COSTUME Funny Novelty Joke T Shirt - eBay (item 170377456171 end time Oct-29-09 05:32:54 PDT)


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

If it doesnt have to be Oz themed... I'd suggest Indiana Jones... simple normal clothes that are recognisable with the right combination 

ill have a think for others...


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

My hubby claims to hate costumes, but does it for my sake - and always ends up having fun. I usually find things that are close to normal clothes so it's comfortable, but fits my theme. For last year's Hollywood party, he went as Pauly Bleeker from juno - super easy, I got a maroon hoodie, ironed gold "BLEEKER" letters on the back, appliqued the "dancing elks whatever school" logo on from a t-shirt I bought online, gold running shorts, gold headband - boom. He's just wearing a hoodie & shorts, so he fees fine, but it was recognizable and fun.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

My husband is the same way.  I'd think the wizard wouldn't be too costume-y; or maybe or Dorothy's father? If you got a costume together and helped him with it, letting him know he's being the 'cool dad' for dressing up he may get into going all out later on for the kiddies. Sometimes they just don't want to go through the trouble of having to put something together.  My hubby is dressing up as a 50s greaser with the little man and going trick or treating this year.


----------



## Mazzucco (Oct 15, 2009)

Grab an outfit of regular clothes, dump heaps of fake blood on it.

When people ask you husband what he's dressed as, he should reply "I didn't dress up this year."

FTW


----------

